# DIW SET



## TMAC (Feb 18, 2014)

This is a DIW duck and turkey call headed to Missouri. DIW provided by Barry Richardson. Man I love that desert ironwood.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 18, 2014)

Very nice.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 18, 2014)

Couple of beauties Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice ! DIW polishes like glass


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 21, 2014)

What a finish on that duck call - wow


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice





ironman123 said:


> Very nice.



Very very nice. :-)

Really is very pretty. I love DIW too.


----------



## TMAC (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks. That is dipped in spar urethane/mineral spirits. 6 coats


----------

